# Boat Ramp, Freeport



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

Can some one tell me a couple of the closest ramps to bridge harbour yacht club?


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Theres one called under the bridge, right before you go over the intracoastal, i believe thats close at least.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

swan lake


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Bridge Bait ramp is the closest.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

RC's Mom said:


> Bridge Bait ramp is the closest.


but the most crowded


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Very, very true (and rough)


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks ya'll


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

Last Saturday I went to the Bridge Harbour Yacht Club and asked questions about TRS tournament. They were not aware that there would be a tournament at their facility (guess I talked to the wrong 3 people behind the desk at the office??). Anyways, they directed us to this little bait shop that had 2 ramps and dumps you into the Intracoastal. Needless to say - it is a small area and parking would be challenging at best. We took out of the bait camp and the ramps seems in good shape.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I got this off the City of Freeport website. Not sure if all of them are open since Hurricane Ike but you could probably check with the city to find out or better ask our fellow 2coolers.

*Area Boat Ramps*​*Austin Bayou*-- Under bridge on FM 2004. All-weather concrete ramp, public, no charge, shell parking area, lighting.
*Bastrop Bayou*-- Fm 2004 bridge. All-weather concrete ramp, public, no charge, pier, good parking area.
*Bastrop Bayou*-- County Road 221 under bridge, Demi-John Ramp. All-weather concrete ramp and approach, parking, public, no charge, lighting.
*Brazos River*-- County Road 242A, end of Levee Road, in Freeport. All-weather parking, concrete ramp, public, no charge.
*Brazos River Diversion Channel*-- Under Highway 36 bridge at Freeport. ":Sonny" Travis Ramp, public, no charge, concrete ramp, paved parking.
*Brazos River*-- End of County Road 849 southeast of Brazoria. All-weather shell ramp, public, no charge, small boats only.
*Buffalo Camp Bayou*-- Highway 332. All-weather shell ramp, public, no charge, on private property, courtesy of the Dow Chemical Company.
*Chocolate Bayou*-- Highway 35 between Alvin and Angleton. All-weather approach and paved parking, concrete ramp, public, no charge.
*Chocolate Bayou*-- FM 2004 under bridge. All-weather parking, concrete ramp, public, no charge.
*Christmas Bay*-- End of County Road 257S, Lazy Palms subdivision. All-weather approach and parking, concrete ramps.
*Hall's Bayou*-- Under bridge on Fm 2004. All weather concrete ramp, public.
*Intracoastal Canal, bays, Gulf--* Off County Road 257, Swan Lake ramp. All-weather shell boat ramp, public, no charge, boat slip, lighting.
*Intracoastal Canal, bays, Gulf*-- San Luis Ramp, end of County Road 257, concrete boat ramp, no charge, boat slip, lighting.
*Intracoastal Canal, bays, Gulf*-- Drum Bay, San Luis Beach Subdivision, shell ramp, no paved parking, public, no charge.
*Intracoastal Canal, bays, Gulf*-- Quintana Ramp, 15th street, quick jetty access. Concrete ramp, all weather parking, public, no charge.
*Intracoastal Canal, bays, Gulf*-- County Road 257S, Lazy Palms Ramp, between San Luis Pass and Surfside on Bluewater Highway. All-weather parking, concrete ramp, public, no charge.
*Oyster Creek*-- County Road 226. Stratton Ridge Ramp. All-weather shell ramp, public, no charge.
*Oyster Creek*-- County Road 89. Parker's Cut from Levee Road.
*San Bernard River*-- Sportsman's Span Bridge on Fm 2611 at Chruchill. Pier, all-weather parking, double concrete ramp, public, no charge.
*San Bernard*-- Highway 35 behind park. All-weather approach and parking, concrete ramp, public, no charge, small boats only.
*East Union Bayou, Gulf access*-- Provided by and located beside Jimmy Evan's Beach Bait & Tackle on Highway 332, Surfside. Concrete ramp, paved driveways and parking, public, no charge.


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

Talked to Chris @ bridge harbour yacht club this morning. He told me Scot and his crew had rented all the cabins there. He also said slips where still avaliable for rent w/ elect. hookup. I don't know who you talked to there, but Chris seemed to know all about it. He also told me some hotel was running a special for the tour anglers. Don't remember the name, but he can help you.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Splash said:


> Last Saturday I went to the Bridge Harbour Yacht Club and asked questions about TRS tournament. They were not aware that there would be a tournament at their facility (guess I talked to the wrong 3 people behind the desk at the office??). Anyways, they directed us to this little bait shop that had 2 ramps and dumps you into the Intracoastal. Needless to say - it is a small area and parking would be challenging at best. We took out of the bait camp and the ramps seems in good shape.


Lol you oughta see the parking lot and the line of boats waiting to put in at around 6 AM on a good summer day...lol...i'd hate to see it during TRS!!!


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

which ramps would be used at the Yacht Club? I liked that area quite well but was sent to the little old bait camp on the intercoastal. Guess I need to call and talk to your guy - thanks for the info.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I think I'll grab a lawn chair and a 6 pack and hang out at Bridge Bait that weekend. Hours of entertainment! :biggrin:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

jeff.w said:


> I think I'll grab a lawn chair and a 6 pack and hang out at Bridge Bait that weekend. Hours of entertainment! :biggrin:


Guaranteed. Dont forget the video camera you can make money for sending in video's!!!


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Should be fun watching all the boats launch at the area ramps Saturday morning. Most of the guys and girls ( me not included) can back a boat into the water faster than you can say "chopped liver". The problem might be, picking up your team mate from the ramp. Any how it should be a breeze

Rob


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

Rob - very true. The ramps remind me of the ramps we just took out of in Rockport and the ones we use in Port Lavaca. That part does not bother any of us - I worry about the weekend folks - they are not use to getting their boats in the water with 130 boats. It is a beautiful thing - to see 130 tournament boats. Hey guys, if you do bring your lawn chairs and beer - can you be there when we get back in - could use a cold one about then.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Off the top of my head within a few mile radius, in no particular order.

1) Swan Lake ramp is gravel. Three ramps,but most people only use the middle ramp only. Under two miles to Bride Harbor.

2) Freeport ramp by the community house on the Old River. (Up river from the former Capt Elliot's operation.) Two ramps side by side here. Most people use the ramp to the left as you're facing the river. I have used this ramp hundreds of times. Your looking at about 6.5 miles to Bridge Harbor.

3) Bridge Bait under the Surfside Bridge. As mentioned above is the closest to Bridge Harbor at less than .5 miles. Has two side by side ramps. The parking lot is rough and it will be an absolute zoo there.

4) Old Beach Bait and Tackle ramp. For those that remember this one, forget it. It is closed.

5) Oyster Creek. There is a ramp about 2.25 miles up from the ICW. Don't know much about it. Not sure if it is public or part of that restaraunt/bar. Oyster creek is deep and lots of big offshore rigs use it from Hide-away, but absolutely stay in the middle. The enitre length of the creek is lined with oyster reefs on both sides. Hmm, wonder where they got the name from?

6) FM1495 (Bryan/Quintana beach bridge) public ramp. Double wide ramp, but due to the layout, only one boat can really back up at a time. Nice parking lot, but kind of tight spaces. You'll be 4 miles from Bridge Harbor. The shots on Google earth are not current and don't show this fairly new ramp. This is the replacement for the ramp on the ICW in Quintana that was done away with to make room for Freeport LNG.

7) Brazos River ramps about 1/3 mile up from the locks. Double ramps. Not a very good place to launch the boat and then come back and pick your buddy up. Back off and stay put, tell your buddy hurry and park and jump in the boat in the ramp proper. You'll have an 8 mile run to Bridge Harbor. 

8) Hwy 36 Bridge on the Brazos River. Public ramp. I haven't used it in years. There were lots of logs coming down the Brazos a while back due to the rains. I'm not sure I'd run that in the dark, plus you have about 11 miles to Bridge Harbor.


That's it, unless I can think of any more. Wow, if the county and Surfside would get that ramp by the Coast Guard station open. Maybe one of these years.


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanx for all the info guy's.


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

What about the new county ramps in Surfside are they open?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

fishdoc1 said:


> What about the new county ramps in Surfside are they open?


I just asked a coworker that lives in Surfside. She said the other day her husband asked someone with the city of Surfside if they could be used and the guy said yes. I need to investigate some more. It was my understanding a while back that there was some dredging needed at the entrance.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

The ramps are complete, but silted in. Hit this link: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2048124#post2048124 the 1st, 3rd and 5th picture will show the silt.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

All it would take is for 3 or 4 decent sized TRS boats to run through there and we would have a new cut. I know my cat would have no problem scooting over that "silt".


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Justin_Time said:


> All it would take is for 3 or 4 decent sized TRS boats to run through there and we would have a new cut. I know my cat would have no problem scooting over that "silt".


Whatcha waitin' on?


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

So let me ask the stupid question.....
Am I to understand that there are no 
Launching facilities at Bridge Harbour?


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Whatcha waitin' on?


I usually launch at BBT or at the Swan Lake ramp. No need to launch at this one until I get a bigger boat (offshore).


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Team FlatnSassy said:


> So let me ask the stupid question.....
> Am I to understand that there are no
> Launching facilities at Bridge Harbour?


I am pretty sure you are correct.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Team FlatnSassy said:


> So let me ask the stupid question.....
> Am I to understand that there are no
> Launching facilities at Bridge Harbour?


Have you ever tried to back a 72 foot Rybovich down a ramp? What a hassle.

Just kidding. No, I don't believe there is a ramp in Bridge Harbor.


----------



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

there is a ramp across the levee behind the football field (across from Fishin Fiesta Headquarters) Ive never put in there but due to severve low tides and silt at the broudas boat ramp and hwy 35 Ive had to pull the boat out there several times. Unless your desperate I would not launch there unless you have a place close by to park your truck


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

OK this is just perfect 135 Boats converging on the tournament site in the
DARK?

Is it just me?


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

2cool user "timemachine' posted the following info. on a thread earlier today...EXCELLENT information. Thanks timemachine! Greenie sent! 

"Saturday evening, boredom drove me out of the house. I loaded up the flounder stuff even though I knew it was too wind. I stopped at several boats ramps and observed the following:

*FatBoys*....pretty much business as usual. Bait available, *ramp is good*, pier is "useable".

*8 mile road* (the old Andy's Baitcamp) the *ramp is usable* and uncrowded. The bait camp has been gone long before Ike so anything you need bring with you. Also the little ramp on Sportsman Rd is usable.

*Watermans*..(Como lake)..toast!!!) This facility is not open. *Ramp is useable* but parking area is still riddle with debrish. This place gave me the creeps. Desolite and haunted feeling. I'm not sure how safe your vehicle would be here.

*Sea Isle *...WOW....I hit this place right at Sunset. Beautiful. Avery's is open and doing a booming business. Couldn't help myself....I had to eat and enjoy the scenery. *Ramp is usable*. Live bait. No doubt one of the nicest restarauts on the West end. Sea Isle has recoveryed extremely well. The whole neighhbor hood is alive and freindly people were cruiseing around in golfcarts. Wading fisherman and bank fisherman with kids were working the edges. (side note) It had a very "Summertime Vaction" atmosphere. If I were going to rent a beach house for a week, this is the neighborhood to check out. Beach access across the rd was clear and usable. Surffisherman were also sprinkled here and there. I have a certain fondness for Sea Isle as I started floundering that area 30 years ago.

*San Luis Pass*...(no ramp)..I did a quick drive thru at /under the SLP bridge. Area is accessable to normal vehicles both beach and bayside. Exit the bridge,follow u-turn and enter beach area on the gulf side of the bridge and then cross under bridge if you are headed to the bayside.

*Earnies* .... *Ramp is usable* but there are no facilities. This place is a Kayak heaven. Lots of guys out. I think the absense of big boats makes this a good draw for yak'ers, self included."


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

OK pretty much confirmed....no facilities at B Harbour...closest ramp .5 miles away...little 2 launcher.....Wet slips are flying out of B Harbour I am sure. Anyone talk to Scott or Jim regarding security at the Tourney site?


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah, it's gonna be a fiasco. We drove thru the Harbor parking lot on Saturday, not much room, from what I could see, to do the boat check and have people waiting around for the release of boats....unless they line up the last flight way around the side of the docks. We used the Bridge Bait ramp saturday and the current was really bad in the morning, but fine in the afternoon, except there were boats parked everywhere in the ramps, and the parking lot was a mess. Don't forget the $5 ramp fee either, or a little hot headed dude wearing white shrimpin boots will get ya.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Bridge harbor has roving security and told me on the phone they would have extra security for all the boats that are at the wetslips.

Thomas


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

I am sure there will be many friendly faces Saturday morning to great us all.
$5 Launch fee times 135......is the payout gonna bump $675??????


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

well thats a plus....thanks for checking


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

They wont get my $5 lol. Im launching at the house and driving the boat down there friday to tie up lol


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah I can see it now 5 am bumper cars to get to the site!
HEY I gotta new Tournament within a Tournament......whoever arrives
with the least amount of gelcoat damage WINS!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I'll check one more ramp when I leave work. I hesitated to put it on my list cause it is tight to get in and out of.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Diamond Jen and Timemachine:

No bait at Sea Isle-marina is CLOSED (apparently owners are in default with bank). The public ramp is usable -barely-has silt, but if really low tide, would be tough. There is a subdivision ramp, but Sea Isle Owners have key to lock and chain, so even if private ramp "appears" open, it may be chained when you get back. Jamaica Beach has good ramp, but again is for owners and guests. 

I believe Waterman's in Pirate's is now open or will be very soon. 

San Luis Pass-The old KOA Ramp-now county park is OPEN and usable-shallow on sides of channel to Cold Pass, but good ramp. Located on west side of bridge.

61st Street Ramp is also open now. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

*Thanks for the info!*

I've never fished out of Freeport and figure I shouldn't figure out where the boat ramps are on Sat morning...I reserved a slip and we will dump it in when we get over there Friday.


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

With all the pros putting their boats in at this ramp - it will be fine. Everyone drives really well and waits in their proper wait stations. As for me - I am putting on my big girl panties for that 2 boat ramp. I will ask my partner to swim out to me or jump boats like hop scotch to get to me for boat check. Also, some gentleman mentioned on my previous thread about this ramp that he was bringing his lawn chair and beer. I just hope the beer is cold and he will share with us!!!!


----------

